# Does Your Hedgie Anticipate Its Routine?



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

My hedgehog cracks me up these days. She usually beats me to our routine. I often find her laying right in front of the door of her cage when I come to get her for bonding. Then, as usual, I'll sit down in her cage with her, plop her in front of her food bowl, and wait for her to eat. She used to always run and hide after eating, but for the last few months she'll walk over to me and wait to be picked up! 

She's a brat and has somehow gotten me to the point where I hold her until she goes potty, catching it in paper towels. I can't get her to move around enough otherwise, and last night she was PURRING while pooping in my arms! Unbelievable! Who has who trained here, I wonder?

Do your hedgies do adorable things in anticipation of their routines?


----------



## Pandamom (May 23, 2014)

Yes, our Pippin knows that when he sees his cuddle cup it's his magical journey machine back to his cage. When he's done with his "out" time, he just jumps into the cuddle cup and looks at us like "ahem.....time to go back please." Then he runs into his cage, throug his tube and straight to his food. So cute! Every time, without fail, same routine.


----------



## Akells23 (Jul 22, 2014)

Haha that is hilarious!!

I wake Pippy up every night around 9 PM for snuggles and play time. Well, last night I was running behind schedule because I still had to learn the dance routine that I had to teach my kiddos this morning. So, its about 9:45 PM and I am practicing the dance routine and I look over at Pippy's cage to see her sitting in front of the cage door (with fleece strips still all over her from her slumber) just staring at me like "Uhm, hello mom its treats and warm snugs time... pay attention to me!" 

She constantly surprises me with how smart she is! I never knew that she knew her routine until last night!


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

Ah, I forgot too, we started offering my hedgie bottled water out of the cap during bonding time, and I feel really bad if I forget to give her some now because she'll start licking and smacking her lips to let me know she wants it! Last night she was in a blanket and heard the sound of the water bottle being opened and stuck her head up, sniffed, and came over like,"Yes! I know what time it is!" Hedgies are so darn cute. <3


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hahaha that story is adorable!! Sounds like you two are pretty in synch with each other. 

My hedgie doesn't really anticipate a routine. The only funny thing I've noticed is when I go to pick her up, she lifts herself up on her toes so I have enough room to get my hand underneath her belly. It's quite adorable.


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

Aww before my beardie got sick he used to do that when I'd go to pick him up, I love that!


----------



## Antares (Mar 25, 2014)

Yeah! I usually start turning in for the night at around 11pm-12am (and Yuki will only come out when it's pitch black in the den, where I keep her enclosure) and I'll sometimes find her just sticking out her head from under her blanket and looking at me like she's asking "when can i come out?? =3", since the opening of her little hut faces me. It's adorable.


----------

